# Digital Evacuation Risks



## Alyeska Martinez (Sep 9, 2013)

I apologize in advance, this is a gross topic...

Since I started having IBS a year and a half ago, I have had to often (say once a week) digitally "stimulate" my bowels to move. There have been periods where I don't need to for weeks...then an attack comes and the constipation is horrible. I'm worried about the risks associated with this. Am I damaging my body beyond repair? Will I stop being able to have a natural bowel movement?

Unfortunately, I do NOT tolerate laxatives well. Anything other than a tiny dose of magnesium gives me horrible cramps. Fiber supplements only constipate me more.


----------



## flossy (Dec 8, 2012)

If it works I wouldn't worry about damaging your body from just a digital insert every so often. In fact that doesn't seem that bad whatsoever.


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

Hi Aleyska--i agree with Flossy...i don't see how it could hurt. and you could always ask your doctor about it, just to be safe and allay your concerns.

do plain glycerin suppositories help you at all? they don't have laxatives in them--they are just glycerin (soap)

and yes, fiber supplements can help some people but for a lot of us with C problems, they just make it worse.


----------



## Dreamcatcher32 (Nov 12, 2013)

No, I don't think you are. Though I would ask a professional to 'make sure' of this. Maybe a colon & rectal surgeon who deals with motility? Sometimes they are more helpful than gastro's. It sounds to me like you do have pelvic floor dysfunction, which is the cause for my own chronic constipation. I tried biofeedback therapy and it really helped me out.


----------

